# Hydrogarapic Bow and limb Dipping



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

I am after a CANADIAN Hydrogarapic Dipping company that does bows and limbs.

So far I have found one called Brushfire Hydrogaraphics located in Lasalle Ontario (their site shows some amazing work they have done and I have found many positive reviews of their work online). When Googling I only get American hits, except for Brushfire. There has to be more dipping companies in Canada than just this one. 

It seems that each US Hydrogaraphic company has a limited number of patterns. They all have the standard camo patterns then a few unique ones. 

I am after more pattern options but want to deal with a Canadian company only. Can anyone out there supply me with more Canadian contacts.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Broken Cedar (Jan 8, 2009)

I believe APA Archery does this.

http://apaarchery.com/custom-film-dipping.html


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

drop tine archery does dipping I think some one will have contact or I can dig it up for you bill Given a bit of time....


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

APA does it in there patterns that they have ! Scott Brush also did my crossbow and it turned out great and good turn around time as'well !!! Thumb's up to both companies !
-Matt


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Like Ted said, Drop Tine does some dipping. Call Brett - 613-409-HUNT (4868)
He's at 145 Industrial Blvd in Napanee.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Brett at Drop Tine Archery does awesome work.
You won't be disappointed.


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

No website for Drop Tine? WHat are the prices like?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

call Brett... number 3 posts up ....


----------

